# Free acoustic guitar IR (Impulse Response) files and VST IR loader



## Kenmac

I found this from a link on another forum. Free impulse responses (IRs) of various acoustic guitar models. At present there are 74 of them and the models captured are from Gibson, Rainsong, Cort, Guild, Ibanez, Martin and others. Here on the main page there are two YouTube videos that show how these responses work. He's using a Two Notes pedal that loads IRs in the examples. Even with the not so good YouTube audio you can clearly hear the difference:

IR database - Acoustic IR

Also check out the audio examples further down the page. The IRs themselves are here:

Acoustic IR

You can filter the results in various ways. I find that acoustic guitar IRs are useful if you haven't got a good mic for home recording or you have a so-so acoustic with a pickup in it. You can make that guitar sound like a higher quality one with IRs. One more thing worth checking out is a free VST plugin called Bodilizer. It's 32 bit and for Windows only. Sorry Mac users. It comes with some built in IRs that you can use in addition to downloading the ones from the website. Here's the link for the plugin:

Untitled

It's over on the right hand side of the page. Just a note, you may have to copy and paste the links into your browser.


----------

